# Objective covenant critique



## AV1611 (Sep 22, 2007)

Where can I find a _free_ critique of the objective covenant?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 22, 2007)

scott clark did an audio message of it somewhere. i don't know where it is now, though.


----------

